# hows ft. pickens lookin?



## snapperslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

I've really been itchin for some fishin lately! Due to work and other craziness in my life I haven't been ina over a month so I totally missed the good flounder\redfish run this fall  I was mainly just curious to see if anybody had been out to pickens and if there were maybe a few sheeps or flounder still hanging around the old pier or jetties... I'll prolly head out in the morning anyhow but any feed back would be awesome! And I'll have a report tmro hopefully!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

got 10 sheepies on the ft mcrey side two days ago. they are there but hard to come by. stick the whole day out and you will come home with fish, but at certain points in the day it dies out there lol. good luck


----------



## floridasportsman (Dec 31, 2010)

I went out today for a few hours and there was nothing. The current was strong and wind was out of the east at 15-20 mph. I dont think any thing good will bite till march only 59 more days.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

anybody wanna go this weekend ?


----------

